# These Trophy cats WERE released



## katfish

Chris fishstix was hot stick overall.



















Just a few pix are ready to post.


----------



## katfish

Dave helped out too.


----------



## Whaler

Those are beauties. Where were you fishing? I haven't caught any that big since fishing in Santee Cooper Reservoir in South Carolina.


----------



## katfish

Chris Fishstix improved his personal best with each fish--3 times!










He caught the fish of a lifetime to establish his latest personal best.











It was a little cool the first day but the weather and the fish both cooperated better the second day.


----------



## misfit

beautiful blues.
dave emailed me the pics earlier  
how could you go without stopping by to pick me up?   
i take it you were on the cumberland.


----------



## flathunter

Very nice fish indeed!


----------



## crappiebub

Nice cats! Glad you posted pictures.
Hey Robby what's up with the Katchaser Site says it's not found?


----------



## atrkyhntr

YIKES!!!
Not found here too...

THANKS for warming me up with the pics !!


----------



## TIGHTLINER

WOW...Those are some great fish. What are the weights on those? Nice Job Guys!


----------



## sliprig

Nice fish guys! Skips or shad? Dave is that your "new look"?  

Slip


----------



## macfish

I dont believe those pics you know how robby is with a camera!!!!

If they are for real i dont think all 3 of those guys can co-exist in a boat together. Oh yea if jigger was 1 then i know they had a run in with the law, how do you say zebra.


----------



## fishsticks

yes this was a trip to remember. it will be known as the day mr fish will have to turn over his title of having the biggest blue .that beast weighed in at 67 pounds and 51 inches long. also i caught 21,36,37,42 pound blues .


----------



## J.R. BASS

I just found this board while surfing during the hoilday shut down aqnd was really inpressed with t6he size of catfish you dudes have there in ohio, as for the mac guy questioning your entegrety  What a shame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHILL OUT DUDE

Those are all hugh fish to be proud of , i couldn't even amagine catching a 67 lb. fish.


----------



## macfish

Welcome to the board. You have to know the whole story it goes back a long way dude. 

Sorry about your luck chris but jim still holds the title those were not caught on home waters or in a secret spot. 

J R Welcome again look forward to chattin or seeing you at one og the outings we have.


----------



## katfish

Mac

I am not only good with a camera---I am fast.

I snapped this photo and jumped in front of the flash in time to get a picture of myself  










Chris bet me I couldn't do it again!  










A brisk boat ride at night at the end of December will put some color in your cheeks!

I think it was so cold the first day that Johnny Law stayed in the donut shop  

The second day those other 2 even corrupted a nuetral party into cooperating with foul play  

I had to catch a fish when they were not observant enough to interfere


----------



## macfish

Darn robby i new you were good but not that good. Iam glad you kept jigger out of trouble.

We first had the BLUES BROTHERS, then the JAIL BIRDS, Now the DODGE BOYS, Robby you know what iam talking about


----------



## DavidWS10

One more thing, Chris, one of the other guys caught a 69 #er out of the James River last year. Robby still holds the record for the largest cat caught in purely Ohio waters.


----------



## Fishinfreak

Those are some brutes.Way to go guys.Congrades to Chris on his best ever.Hope to see you`s on the water soon.R.B.


----------



## Doctor

Nice Brutes Guys,

Good fish pictures, too bad you didn't share details of the catches would have been nice to hear the stories 

I'll draw my own conclusions as to where the fish were caught, bait, and the guide that was used, again good fish..............Doc


----------



## catking

What gives guys ?? Reading this thread is like reading a secret freakin code  Come on , give it up  .CATKING


----------



## flathunter

Huh??? Seems like some mystery is going on here???LOL!


----------



## jigger

Just keeping the secret spot secret, since we plan on hitting it a couple more times this month. I can't wait to hook in to some more of them hogs.


----------



## Chuck P.

Very nice fish...


----------



## truck

Great fish guys,congrats-don't look like the Ohio river though


----------



## mrfishohio

Nice going, when I got the pictures without a story, I kind of figure I know where it is. Great fish guys. Congrats fishsticks on breaking your own record 3 times. That had to be too cool. I know you had to be shaking in your boots when you saw that fish come up into view. I remember when I got my big one I figured it would break off before Dave could witness it, he was setting some rods on the other side of the boat. It came up & went back down, I didn't want it to be just another fish story. Did he make you hold it while he focused the camera?? I had him focus first & then lifted the fish....  
Looks like I'm going to be closing the shop so maybe I'll be able to tag along on a future trip. I still have some bait  In fact, I still have a bag of the vacuum packed chunks from last year !  
Catking-Not in code, just have to read between the lines........big fish....secret spot. You see what happened to the Tanner's Creek area.......lots of boats & no big fish. If this location was disclosed, you'd see commercial nets everywhere until there's no fish there either....at least that's my take on it.


----------



## mrfishohio

I can bet Dave had a big one break off too, without even hearing, because I know he would've broke his 43# or whatever it was bluecat record that trip.


----------



## catking

I understand not disclosing spots JimmydaCat  But the last pic I see trees in the back ground that have a few leaves??? This isn't in Ohio , Dorothy  .............. CK


----------



## fishsticks

mr fish your right about that. man when you see the fish and and your mouth hits the water you cant believe it . each fish i caught just kept getting bigger. i could barely get the fish up off the floor then trying to hold it up for pictures was tough but well worth it. hopefully you can join in next time


----------



## jigger

Congradulations on your trophy bluecat FISHSTIX !!!!!!!!

Come on guys everybody give him a big hand . Way to go Chris !!!!!!!!

I figure as long as it's caught on rod and reel and he is a member 
is all that counts. 


Jim your exactly right on keeping spots secret. As you well know, you've spent plenty of days on board my boat fishing some of the best spots on our section of the Ohio river and i've put you on numerous big fish includeing your personal best flathead and previous record bluecat from areas that i have fished for the past 14 years, only to see those same areas go down hill rapidly in the past five years because of being made public . If you think the commercial netters and people who take the bigger fish from the waterways don't surf these boards then ya better wake up guys.

I have always been very selective on who i take fishing and even more so now .. I've learned from experience that some only want to know the spots you're fishing and where to get bait, only to take people to the same spots and charge them a guide fee . Hell i've even had people i've helped in the past , be unwilling to share bait . AS IF I NEEDED IT. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## dip

jigger is a 1st class guide and has the rite price!


----------



## jigger

Thanks for the props man , i'm seriously thinking about guideing next year to off set the cost of my fishing addiction but i'll still give ya a good discount. Lets see work or fish for a liveing, hmmmm. Talk about a hard decision .

Here's a pic that ought to bring back some good memories.


----------



## sliprig

Chris, way to go. Broke your PB three times on one fishin trip. Looks like there's now a "3th" BLUES BROTHER. Since Jim's now semi-retarded from fishin, you'll have to fill in.  Robby now you got something to fish for in the colder months. Jigger, your startin to look like one of the extras from "Deliverance". Is that your winter look?

Sliprig


----------



## macfish

I just want to say nice job to chris for breaking his personal best 3 times. How many of us can say that? Again good job chris


----------



## jigger

You might want to start letting your beard grow if you're still planning on going with us on our next trip. Some of the areas we fish are pretty isolated, it's not near as intimidating when you hear the faint sounds of dueling banjos coming from the bank when you have a couple of clean shaven guys in the boat with ya. LOL But then the law is more likely to suspect your up to something . I guess a man can't win . I think i'll take my chances with the law !!!!!!


----------



## mrfishohio

Mikey, Mikey............


> Since Jim's now semi-retarded from fishin, you'll .................look like one of the extras from "Deliverance".


All I can say is Squeal like a pig !!  
Well, that's if....I ever do wet a line again. Man, I have just lost the urge to fish, someone better kidnap me & get me on some water. Actually I was planning to put the boat in this week, but no way with the flood. Air temps are right !!


----------



## mrfishohio

Hey Dave, what happened to those 80's in that section ?? Did you guys have any monsters pull off ?? Looks like you had a great fishing trip. Makes it all worth it. That woman picked up her chairs from there was telling me something about the bridge, etc. I told I wasn't going....anytime soon anyway.


----------



## mrfishohio

What were the 3 records you broke ??? Never did mention those fish, what were the sizes ??


----------



## mrfishohio

Dave, speaking of bait, what was the bait? Live cut, shad, skips ? I'm guessing big fresh 8-9" shad fillets, but I'm still asking........


----------



## fishsticks

Mr Fish They Were 37,42,67. Sounds Like Mamas Cracking The Whip On Ya. I Guess Till Things Get Straightened Out Anyways. Hopefully Things Get Better For Ya.


----------



## jigger

Hey Jim , I wasn't joking about the 80 lbers. 




http://greenvilleonline.com/news/sports/2004/10/30/2004103051968.htm


----------



## mrfishohio

Chris....I can't spend what I don't have, not this year anyway (last year I did-learned a lesson). Last time to Cumberland...all on plastic  
Was the start of a bad year, never had business so bad, all year. This year I'm already in the hole, so when I'm level, I'll be chasing the blues !


----------



## jigger

Fishstix called and was looking to try and better his 67 lb. blue . I called robbie to see if he wanted to go but he couldn't make it due to work. After calling a few friends to make sure the skips were in we headed down south looking for some big blues and to restock our bait freezers with a nice supply of skipjacks. Talk about having a blast , i think fishstix would just as soon catch skips as fish for blues.


----------



## atrkyhntr

WOW... Thats a ton good deal!!!


----------



## jigger

After hammering the skips for 3-4 hours and our backs starting to hurt from casting we decide to head out and fish for awhile , too bad the blues weren't hitting as good as the skips . Fishstix ended up catching two at 12 and 14 lbs. and i had one get off right at the boat, we left the camera in the truck day one so no pics.. Day two was all most a repeat on the skips with the blues cooperateing alot better.Here's the pics from day two.


----------



## ohiocatchaser

Jigger.....You get those skips in that lovely state just south of Kentucky??? Thanks in advance! Justin


----------



## jigger

Yea , for some reason or other the skips have been few and far between here on the ohio for the past two years. Last fall the river was loaded with millions of 2-4 inch skippys which worked good for fresh bait but turn to mush when frozen and produced very poorly. I had some extra space in my 3 x 6 x 3 ft. bait freezer that i usually keep full of skips so i figured it was time for a road trip to fill it back up and the big bluecats are a nice bonus also.


----------



## truck

I hope to get at least that many skips this weekend  Feels good knowing you won't run out of bait for awhile!


----------

